# Renseignement Apple TV



## adlc11 (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'envisage d'acheter le apple TV, mais le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas ce que c'est et à quoi ça sert !

Même l'article sur le site apple ne m'a pas vraiment appris grand chose sur ses fonctionnalités...

Je sais que l'on peut acheter des films et des séries en HD 720p ( pas de 1080p ?) 

A part ça, je ne sais pas ce que le apple tv fait d'autre...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner ?
Comment ça marche pour acheter des films et des séries ? ( ça marche comme l'apple store sur l'ordi sauf que c'est sur la TV ? )

Merci d'avance...


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Clique =====>http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/qui-peut-mexpliquer-ce-quest-apple-tv-543132.html


----------



## adlc11 (19 Janvier 2011)

Merci beaucoup.

Juste une question : J'ai un débit très très faible ( environ 1 Mo ).
A cause de celà, je ne peux pas louer de films HD sur ma xbox, juste en SD !

Est ce que ce sera pareil avec l'apple tv ? Mon débit très faible ne sera pas un frein à la HD ?

Merci d'avance...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------

Tu sais pas ?

Quelqu'un d'aute peut être ?


----------



## adlc11 (20 Janvier 2011)

SVP...

J'veux juste savoir si un débit très bas (1 MO comme moi) peut empêcher l'achat ou le téléchargement de films et séries EN HD via apple tv ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (20 Janvier 2011)

Apple a bcp amélioré son protocole de stream avec l'AppleTV 2, pour la location vidéo, mais un débit de 1Mo c'est vraiment peu et vraissemblablement rédhibitoire...

Quant à l'achat HD, il reste possible mais en acceptant une très longue étape de téléchargement ;  tout achat d'un film en HD comprend en effet la version HD et la version std "grand écran" soit au bas mot environ 4 à 5Go de données à télécharger...




Laurent F


----------



## adlc11 (21 Janvier 2011)

D'accord merci.

Je viens de refaire un test de débit : en fait, il tourne plutôt autour de 1.5 Mo et 2Mo (là j'ai 1.75) Mais bon, je suppose que ça change rien du tout ^^

Et c'est possible d'augmenter mon débit à... 10 Mo ou quelque chose qui ne soit plus un frein ?


----------



## Ekow (21 Janvier 2011)

Pour augmenter ton débit il faut souscrire à une offre avec un débit plus important chez ton fournisseur d'accès internet (FAI) ou chez un concurrent.

Quand tu dis 1Mo tu ne veux pas dire 1Mb ? (sachant que 1Mo = 8Mb)

Parce qu'avec un débit de 1Mo ça passe à l'aise pour n'importe quel streaming, si c'est 1Mb, renseigne toi pour savoir si tu peux bénéficier d'un meilleur débit parce que ça commence à être vieillo ^^ 

Pour voir si tu es éligible à de meilleures offres va voir sur ce site ce qui est proposé après avoir fait le test.
www.degrouptest.com/


----------



## adlc11 (21 Janvier 2011)

Oui oui, c'est bien "Mb" et pas "Mo" ^^

Mais est ce que c'est payant d'augmenter le débit ?


----------



## Ekow (22 Janvier 2011)

Tu ne peux pas augmenter ton débit comme tu le veux, suivant les offres que te proposent les FAI tu peux changer ton "forfait".


----------



## keyser34 (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté l'apple tv 2 principalement pour lire les films qui sont sur mon disque dur (mkv convertis en mp4). Mais je me demande si la solution de faire passer l'image de mon Mac sur ma TV à l'aide d'un câble n'est pas plus simple en fait ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (28 Janvier 2011)

Information supplémentaire ; un ami qui dispose d'un accès ADSL de faible débit (1Mb) s'est offert une AppleTV2 et a réussi à louer Inception en HD. Le film était visionnable après 30minutes de téléchargement et il n'a souffert d'aucun freeze...

Bref même avec du 1Mb çà marche !



Laurent F


----------



## maopag (14 Février 2011)

J'ai loué hier un film en HD avec mon AppleTV2.
J'ai un débit de 5Mb et j'ai mis 4 heures de téléchargement avant de pouvoir démarrer le film.
J'avais lancé le téléchargement la veille, mais lorsque j'ai voulu le voir l'ATV2 s'est remis a charger le film. J'en déduit que l'ATV2 n'a pas de mémoire suffisante pour conserver en mémoire le film en entier.
Il est plus pratique alors de charger le film à partir d'Itunes et de le diffuser sur la Tv à l'aide de Airplay.
Avant hier j'ai loué un film en basse définition le démarrage s'est fait au bout de quelque dizaines de minutes.
A l'arrivée la qualitée bien que moins bonne en basse définition était néanmoins très bonne
.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (14 Février 2011)

Certains témoignages laisseraient à supposer que certains FAI brident volontairement la vitesse de chargement des vidéos en stream pour éviter la fuite des clients... et de favoriser leurs propres magasins de vente/location de vidéos en ligne. Parce qu'avec 5Mb de débit votre temps d'attente est anormalement long...

A vérifier aussi le paramétrage des serveurs DNS de votre modem ADSL. Il y a qques temps, l'utilisation de serveurs DNS alternatifs (genre Open-DNS, etc.) ne faisait pas bon ménage avec les serveurs de chez Apple, en particulier ceux de iTunes...



Laurent F


----------



## maopag (15 Février 2011)

Merci Laurent pour ta réponse.

Vu la lenteur de chargement j'avais fais un test de vitesse de débit ADSL pendant le chargement. Celui-ci atteignait à peine 10% du debit normal.
J'ai pensé que c'était parce que l'ATV2 monopolisait la bande passante. Est ce que je me trompe? ou est ce l'effet d'un bridage?
Je suis abonné chez Free, en zone non dégroupé, Freebox only max.

Merci pour vos infos.


----------



## ubikubikubik (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour as tous,
je vien d'aquerir une borne airport express pour connecter ma chaine hifi a celle ci et couter la music de mes différents mac sur celle-ci....
j'ai eu des super problème pour l'installation, mais aujourd'hui tout marche correctement.
cela étant j'ai réaliser en branchant les price RCC (jack vers AE) a ma chaine hifi que celle-ci possedait une Digital Optical IN (une entrée audio optique) ce qui est egalement le cas pour la dernière Apple TV (la noire).
Donce ce que je me demande aujour'dhui, est ce que je pourrais connecter mes ordis et diffuser ma music via Airtune et l'appleTV branché sur ma chaine HIfi. Attention, je ne possède pas de téléviseur. Mais pourquoi pas dans quelques années en acheter une et se servir des outil de flux vidéo.....
cela vous parait il possible ?
Car la différence de prix en Airport Express 90Eurosq et l'APLLE TV 120 n'est pas énorme et me permettra une évolution future si je décide d'acheter un téléviseur.
Merci
Aurelien


----------



## Laurent Fignon (27 Février 2011)

La borne AirPort Express permet par son connecteur Jack, la transmission de signaux audio analogiques, mais aussi numériques (avec le câble qui va bien)... Elle permet en outre d'etendre le réseau WiFi dans certaines conditions.... Bref une bestiole sommes toute bien différentes d'une AppleTV...





Laurent F


----------

